
Xbox One and PS4 Electricity Consumption Higher Than Previous Consoles - yiedyie
http://www.playstationlifestyle.net/2014/05/20/xbox-one-ps4-electricity-consumption-higher-than-previous-consoles/
======
saddestcatever
I read your title and thought: "Well, duh. Of course the Xbone is going to use
more power then the 360, let alone even weaker systems." After reading the
article, it brings up some actually interesting points regarding overall power
usage (ex: passive)

